# What are the cluster shells good for?



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

What are the cluster shells good for? Should I be saving them, or will they have another function later on?
This is the first time I have done any of these events so I am not fully sure how they work and I don't see anything about these shells in the forum anywhere...


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 2, 2019)

You sure have a lot of questions. 

They are an event item. Every series of events has it's own unique item to collect for different rewards. You need to collect a certain amount to get the final item of the event... this one I think is a car or something I dunno cause I'm not really interested in this beach themed stuff lol


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> You sure have a lot of questions.
> 
> They are an event item. Every series of events has it's own unique item to collect for different rewards. You need to collect a certain amount to get the final item of the event... this one I think is a car or something I dunno cause I'm not really interested in this beach themed stuff lol



Oh trust me I have many more questions lol

Ok then I won't sell them. I didn't know if these were something that had a use, I should have known they would though.

***side question...is it normal for craft items you "favorite" to constantly disappear. I have favorited several items so I could find them easier later only to have my favorite list gone. I saved things at all different times but the list is empty every time I come back to the game.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 2, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Oh trust me I have many more questions lol
> 
> Ok then I won't sell them. I didn't know if these were something that had a use, I should have known they would though.
> 
> ***side question...is it normal for craft items you "favorite" to constantly disappear. I have favorited several items so I could find them easier later only to have my favorite list gone. I saved things at all different times but the list is empty every time I come back to the game.



No, that's not normal lol

I notice that the game sometimes has trouble cloud-saving if you do things too quickly or close the app right after doing something. Sometimes when I sell things and close the app too fast afterwards they are back in my inventory when I log back in. Maybe try only favouriting one thing at a time, or eating a fortune cookie afterwards so it cloud-saves. If that doesn't work I suggest sending a support ticket to Nintendo cause it might be a bug.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> No, that's not normal lol
> 
> I notice that the game sometimes has trouble cloud-saving if you do things too quickly or close the app right after doing something. Sometimes when I sell things and close the app too fast afterwards they are back in my inventory when I log back in. Maybe try only favouriting one thing at a time, or eating a fortune cookie afterwards so it cloud-saves. If that doesn't work I suggest sending a support ticket to Nintendo cause it might be a bug.



I figured it out, that is exactly the problem...it has been so long since playing I forgot about the force save after I do anything. I have a habit of just exiting and not going to a new area to "save" but now that I remembered the items are staying in the favorites now. I am slowly remembering little things that I completely forgot about.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 2, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> I figured it out, that is exactly the problem...it has been so long since playing I forgot about the force save after I do anything. I have a habit of just exiting and not going to a new area to "save" but now that I remembered the items are staying in the favorites now. I am slowly remembering little things that I completely forgot about.



Glad it wasn't a bug. The easiest way to make sure you save everything before closing the app is just keep a few extra fortune cookies in your inventory and crack one open before you close the app. The second you tap a cookie it cloud-saves before you even know what the item inside is, meaning you can close the app before your character actually eats the cookie and the item you get will be in your inventory when you log in again.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 2, 2019)

Phawnix said:


> Glad it wasn't a bug. The easiest way to make sure you save everything before closing the app is just keep a few extra fortune cookies in your inventory and crack one open before you close the app. The second you tap a cookie it cloud-saves before you even know what the item inside is, meaning you can close the app before your character actually eats the cookie and the item you get will be in your inventory when you log in again.



Oh wow, I didn't know that. I usually just go to a different area on the map then close it to make sure it saves everything.


----------



## Phawnix (Jul 3, 2019)

jenikinz said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know that. I usually just go to a different area on the map then close it to make sure it saves everything.



You can do it that way too, whatever works.  You just have to make sure you see the little save icon pop up and you're good to go. I think the fortune cookie saving thing was just something Nintendo implemented to keep people with bad connections from losing the item if they disconnect during the cutscene. I also think things like just giving another player kudos will cloud-save but I haven't tested it yet.


----------

